# Seeking a Pastor



## Tyrese (Aug 22, 2012)

If your Church is seeking a Pastor from outside of the Church, what are some ways that we as a Church family can get to know a man before he moves across the country to begin his ministry. In other words what are some creative ways to make sure that the man called is a man of good character lined out in 1 Tim and Titus? This was a question raised last Lords Day @ my Church.


----------



## jeclark71 (Aug 22, 2012)

One of the the ways I hear about is to ask for there Facebook page information or see if they are involved in community activities like coaching football and ask for their websites to contact some people who may know him. Also when talking to his references ask them if there are other persons they know you could talk too.


----------

